# Will you pay $125,000 for Canon's Mixed Reality headset?



## John Thomas (Feb 22, 2013)

Look with what Canon fills their minds & hearts while we're expecting a better sensor, new firmware, better lenses... ...and better prices of course:

"Canon first introduced us to the concept of a Mixed Reality headset at its Expo in 2010. Now, the technology is going to be released for a whopping $125,000. The Canon Mixed Reality System—also known as MReal—will be available for big spenders on March 1st. On top of the device’s outrageous price, users will have to pay an additional $25,000 annual fee for maintenance.

The MReal is obviously not aimed at the average consumer. Instead, Canon is marketing it towards companies who want to create virtual prototypes to test user experience. Unveiled at an event at Manhattan's Classic Car Club, the MReal uses two cameras to send a video feed of the wearer’s surroundings to a pair of small monitors. This, combined with computer-generated graphics, creates a Mixed Reality experience.

The folks at Engadget have a hands-on with the MReal on their website. "

Sources:

http://connect.dpreview.com/post/7606640110/125000-canon-virtual-reality

http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/21/canon-mreal-hands-on/


And now I'm thinking... _they really realize what's going on in camera market?_


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ill never have 125.000$ if i lived 200 years. so no....i wont pay it


----------



## weixing (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,
Err... I don't think this is the same department that in-charge of the camera.... 

Anyway, may be Canon use this technology to test their new camera handling... a virtual 7d2?? ha ha ha

Have a nice day.


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a developer on Google Glass which is an _augmented reality_ device. That for a mere one time fee of $1,500 (for early bird access, next year it will be much cheaper) ... I think Canon way overestimates the uniqueness of their technology.


----------

